# Value Jet/Jon



## jtf (Sep 11, 2019)

This is probably a stupid question...but...I put together a 1648 Weldbilt jet/jon vee and want to go bigger. It's got 10hrs on a new 50/35 Tohotsu and three built in stowage compartments/hatches.

I'm asking 2K less than it cost to put together, and I'm throwing in the tanks and extras. There aren't enough jet/jons up here to compare. It's the new big handle tiller, tilt/trim. 

Trying to price it fairly for both parties. Craigslist is the method for sale, (hate to have strangers roaming around the farm).


----------



## Scott F (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a 16x48 jon with a Tohatsu 50/35 jet that I had custom built, put on a console, a custom heavy duty anchor and several other features. I briefly tried to sell it after owning it for only one season for $5,000 less than I had in it with zero inquiries from Craigslist. You'll have to get lucky to find the right person who is looking for that newer boat. You'll get plenty of boat selling, internet companies who'll want you pay to list with them.


----------



## jtf (Sep 11, 2019)

We have a bunch of muskie and trout tailwaters up here. I think a couple guides in east TN are going to buy it, just talked to them. It was a good test boat. If I build another jet, it will be a 12-14ft for the small streams here. My Hyde drift boat is 14ft uhmw bottom and does it all except can't take the weight of a small jet. Here's one that will: https://kofflerboats.com/builds/jet-builds/jet-drifter-tiller/14-x-54-jet-drifter-tiller-model-2/

I'm going to a 1860 tunnel/prop so it can be run down east in Pamlico and Albelmarle Sounds. 
One thing that might not be advisable was to take the rear bench foam out and put in a strong metal hatch, plenty of room for gear however.

How does your Tohatsu push your boat? Had to add a splash plate and improved the set-up.


----------



## Scott F (Sep 11, 2019)

Didn't need any kind of splash plate. The Tohatsu works very well. I had it on a Towee skiff with the big tiller when I bought it but the Towee was too narrow for me and the motor was too large. Converted the tiller to a console to balance the new 16x48. Goes about 24mph with 3 batteries, a 24v trolling motor and a 55lb chain anchor with electric winch. I'm no longer trying to sell it.


----------



## jtf (Sep 17, 2019)

These mountain rivers around here would be a good place for 14ft modvee with 36-42" width and a smallish jet. I don't know if anyone makes a factory model welded.


----------



## jasm2 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a welded 2002 1542 Grizzly with the split back seat. I'm about to put a 20/25 2 stroke on it and ill let you know how it does.


----------

